# Good restaurants between Jacksonville & Daytona



## Jolson (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello,
I'm flying into Jacksonville Florida in a few weeks and will be driving to Orlando.  I'm expected to land around 10am so I figured I would try to stop someplace nice on the coast between Jacksonville and Daytona to eat lunch.  Anyone have any favorite places to eat in this area?

Thanks.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 25, 2007)

One of our favorites is the Columbia restaurant in St. Augustine.  It is a Cuban restaurant that was originally founded in the Ybor City part of Tampa.  There are now 5 or 6 of the restaurants in the central FL area.

See  http://www.columbiarestaurant.com/


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 25, 2007)

Loved Sticky Fingers in Jacksonville. The best BBQ I have ever had. If you sign up online you may get a free coupon for an appetizer. Use Jacksonville as the location.

http://www.stickyfingersonline.com


I have eaten at Columbia Restaurant on St Armands in Sarasota and really liked it.

http://www.columbiarestaurant.com/ybor.asp

Marriott Sawgrass is wonderful and there is a great spa if you need a place to stay. Top shelf golfcourses.  A


----------



## moonstone (Mar 25, 2007)

We are partial to St.Augustine (since we've been going there for over 30yrs). Our current favorites are;
Fiddlers Green on A1A Vilano Beach (just north of St.Aug)(www.fidlersgreen.com) it's right on the ocean -great views if you can get a table by the window.
Saltwater Cowboys (www.saltwatercowboys.com) right on the inland waterway in St. Aug.Beach -nice sunsets if you are there at dinnertime.
The Oasis -on A1A in St.Aug.Beach (www.worldfamousoasis.com) -a block back from the ocean so not great views but good food!
We are looking forward to our arrival Apr.8th.
Hope you have the time to drive A1A all the way down -much better scenery than I-95. Have a great trip.
~D~


----------



## Jolson (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas on lunch.  Now I just have to wait three more weeks to go.


----------

